# Sere



## LittleFire (Jul 9, 2009)

My Group has decided upon SERE = Survival, Evasion, Resistance, Escape training. Why? It may not be as the Military SERE Specialists, but it will give us an edge to see every angle necessary for our own survival. Now, you may wonder what possible scenario are you thinking that may warrant this? Well, look at all the topics here in this forum for beginning. One wave of a natural disaster, to an EMP can give you necessary measurement for SERE as it will be a domino effect on worse happening before things get better. You have stock accumulated? Are you prepared to deal with desperate people that have nothing left?

What are your thoughts please....


----------



## doc66 (Apr 13, 2009)

Be careful who trains you in this stuff. I just had a bunch of friends buy into a load of crap "taught by Special Forces and Federal Agents". 

It turns out that the Federal agent was someone I had knowledge of, he's not a Fed but works for the feds with courtroom security. Not the same thing at all. The SF guy was a weekend warrior who had never been in the field. 

Training is good, but make sure that they have the paperwork and knowledge to back it up.


----------



## LittleFire (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks Doc, in fact, our training leader is an ex-military police in special forces, (my cousin!) So that is going to help us a lot.


----------



## Expeditioner (Jan 6, 2009)

Here is the link to US military manual that was published for multi-service use. It contains some good basic info. There is a pdf file on the page that contains the public use version of the manual.

About.com: http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/library/policy/army/fm/21-76-1/index.html


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

I like hide and seek. Fun game.


----------



## doc66 (Apr 13, 2009)

Off Topic, did you find the 30-day menu link?


----------



## SurvivalNut (Nov 13, 2008)

I like the cold as ice persona cops pull off acting as pure a**h****s. Go ahead and joke if you want, but learning how to run ice through your veins in a high stress situation will save your life. When confronted by a wild animal or human, that creature knowing it will be them, not you backing down or going down will win a lot of fights without a fight.

Don't let your enemy read your tension or adenaline.


----------



## doc66 (Apr 13, 2009)

SurvivalNut said:


> I like the cold as ice persona cops pull off acting as pure a**h****s. Go ahead and joke if you want, but learning how to run ice through your veins in a high stress situation will save your life. When confronted by a wild animal or human, that creature knowing it will be them, not you backing down or going down will win a lot of fights without a fight.
> 
> Don't let your enemy read your tension or adenaline.


13 years of LEO and you tend to have that bleed over into your private life as well. Even though I'm no longer LEO, I still get yelled at for being "cold". That reaction is something that you develop over time, trust me, my first confrontation was a little hair raising and scary, the second one not so much, the last one, I was laughing and joking after.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Littlefire, I like the idea of evasion and being undetected.


----------



## LittleFire (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi Sailaway;

Yes, I'm like you, I really like the idea of the evasion part! One cannot be too careful in my humble opinion.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Will you be able to share some of the SERE-training with us or is it something that is hands-on like my wilderness first-aid training that I have taken several times now?


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Please take lots of pictures.


----------



## mandiex4 (Mar 14, 2009)

where is the link for the 30 day menu/


----------



## Smithy (Oct 15, 2008)

Actual SERE training is pretty well classified, but there are a ton of outdoor survival skill vendors out there. 

One of my favorites is Ron Hood, and he has a prolific video line if you're interested. Further, he runs a forum filled with folks who -do- operate like this in meatspace, and you may be able to set up a training session with them.

Good luck.


----------

